

Did Positive Thinking Kill Your Career? - absconditus
http://www.newsweek.com/id/225320

======
Tichy
True, although I for one haven't bought a Kindle yet. Am I under the wrong
impression that all the books I buy for the kindle are tied to the
Kindle/Amazon? Yes, I buy a lot of books, and actually I wouldn't mind freeing
shelf space by going digital. But if I buy a book, I also want to own it. I
don't want to pay the full price of a book just for the right to read it for a
while (the right to read it forever would be acceptable - I am not into
physical ownership as such). (I don't want to buy the electronic readers from
Amazon for the rest of my life, either). I am also not interested in Amazon
recording my reading speed, bookmarks and notes (I seem to remember that they
do that, or at least offer it as a service).

I do hope that a more acceptable business model will eventually emerge, so I
agree that books are probably quite finished.

